# What age to start in cart.



## Shadows Fire (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm getting a 2 year old filly and was wondering at just what age would it be good to actually hitch her? I know I probably have a lot of groundwork to do first but I was wondering if actually driving her at 2 1/2 would be too early for her. Would waiting until she is 3 to actually hook her up would be better. Or would you wait til she was 4 and more mature? I don't want to stress out her legs as I'm no lightweight, and we have hills here at home-nice wide gravel roads. 

I can use this time to pony her alongside my big horse and get her used to all sorts of scary things. And ground driving should be OK. But hooking up I don't know. I do know I always started my big horses under saddle at 3 and you could drive them at age 2, but there is a big size difference. Do mini's tend to mature faster?


----------



## Sandee (Jul 8, 2010)

It's generally accepted that the knees don't close up (for sure) until 3. Many trainers won't take a horse for driving until 3 and they can't be shown until 3. But you can teach ground manners and whoa and trot commands much sooner. In fact working on things like the obstacle class will get them to pay attention to you and to accept many "scarey" objects. My filly has done obstacle class since she was a yearling and when we started to drive it only took a very short time of adjustment to the bit and having "things" (including me) behind her, before she was ready for the cart.

Oh, and you can do loads of ground driving before hitching. It's better for them and you.


----------



## RhineStone (Jul 8, 2010)

I agree, I wouldn't put to before 3, but also remember that the training schedule should be dictated by the horse's mind and training level, not the clock or calendar. The more "secure" your groundwork is, the easier it usually is to teach to drive and the longer the horse will last in the cart, because the trust level is so much more secure.

Myrna


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 8, 2010)

If you decide to start ground work with your youngster, try to observe whether she is mature enough mentally. Sometimes what looks like obstinate or balky behavior is simply because the young mind can't process what you want.

I was hoping to take my 3 year old to a show this summer, but he is not ready. He loves to drive and wants to please, but he just hasnt' put it all together yet. But we are in no hurry, so we will just take our time. Hopefully as a 4 year old next year I will feel confident to show him.


----------



## Sue_C. (Jul 8, 2010)

I will ground drive a two year old if asked...but will not put to until at least three years of age. I figure "what's the rush"? I have trained harness horses from three to eleven, and the older ones are no more difficult, and in most cases, are easier because they have the maturity of mind the babies just don't have.


----------



## Shadows Fire (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank You. I know my friend who owns her sire will be thinking I am being a nervous nellie but dang, I don't want to ruin a nice horse. I thought that taking my time is better anyways.


----------



## CZP1 (Jul 9, 2010)

Take your time. Never hurts


----------



## Mominis (Jul 10, 2010)

TO be the differnt one, I will be hooking Shake after the Nationals this year and he is a two year old. We have been doing a good deal of groundwork and I'm taking things slowly. I would like to have him hooked for a couple of months this fall and then give him the winter off to mature. I will put him back to work in the early spring to rpepare for the three year old futurity driving classes. I just don't think I would want to cram in all of the training needed for a National level driving class in the 9 short months from January to the Nationals in September. In my case, taking my time means getting an early stat and then doing a refresher course later.


----------



## Sue_C. (Jul 10, 2010)

Mominis said:


> TO be the differnt one, I will be hooking Shake after the Nationals this year and he is a two year old. We have been doing a good deal of groundwork and I'm taking things slowly. I would like to have him hooked for a couple of months this fall and then give him the winter off to mature. I will put him back to work in the early spring to rpepare for the three year old futurity driving classes. I just don't think I would want to cram in all of the training needed for a National level driving class in the 9 short months from January to the Nationals in September. In my case, taking my time means getting an early stat and then doing a refresher course later.


It depends on how much wanting to show, the maturity of your horse, and the right traning can combine to become sucessful. Myself, even when I was riding, and very much into futurities, always refused to show in the 2 year old snaffle bit futurities...to me...the ribbon and money weren't worth what amopunts to riding a yearling. I would save my horses for the Junior Futurities a year later...and those horses went on to solid riding careers, while many of the two year od "winners" broke down by the time they were five. (If it was a mare..."who cares" they just breed them to make more crippled horses...geldinga however, not so lucky}.I see too many good horses ruined for the sake of an early start, and a ribbon...and there are only those few who ever get the ribbon to begin with.

I don't mean you in particular Mominis, I know you love your horse like I do mine, and if you felt he wasn't ready, you wouldn't push him...but OMG...so many DO. You would think those ribbons and awards were solid gold.


----------



## Shadows Fire (Jul 10, 2010)

Well she doesn't really turn 2 until the 22 of this month. I'm making plans to pick her up tomorrow. Neighbors should have fireworks out of their system by then. Hopefully. I was very glad I didn't bring her home last weekend since they put on as good a show on Monday or Tuesday as the city did.




Luckily my big mare was just outside watching them and thinking how pretty they were-not how close and dangerous they were. It is funny cause the goat does not like big booms but her reaction is to hide not run, so I could see my mare turning towards her and nickering like she would to reassure a foal. I'm hoping for the same with this "baby." The one who might give her grief is the goat. LOL She can be a sass, but without horns she is pretty darn safe. Course she did scare the Arab mare I had here last winter by turning her head sideways, sticking her tongue out, and making funny noises...she is hilarious.


----------



## foxlanefarm (Jul 10, 2010)

I often ground drive my two year olds and do hook them in the cart -I just put 30 days of training in the fall and then turn them out until the next spring of their 3 year old year. I do not stress them physically in any way- short little lessons. In the spring they come back and just seem to say- oh yeah I've done this before -no big deal They just seem to accept the idea of driving so easily when done in small doses.


----------



## susanne (Jul 11, 2010)

I intend for my driving horses to be my partners into their 20s, barring unforeseen circumstances, therefore I take no chances.

Yes, I'm overprotective and intend to stay that way.

Most breed show driving horses will retire from the show ring to the breeding shed after their third year, so little attention is paid to longterm soundness.


----------



## foxlanefarm (Jul 28, 2010)

I also intend to drive my horses into their 20's. Fox Fire had 30 days of training as a two year old and has been shown since he was three. He is now 11 years old and is winning Combined Driving Events (he was one of the best conditioned horses at the Ohio CDE which he won last week end. He is 100 percent sound and always has been.

I think the key is not asking more than your horse is ready for and if you are a novice to get good advice, take lessons and advance slowly with assistance from a knowledgable horseman.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Aug 1, 2010)

I will also be starting a 2 year old after Nationals. He has had no prevouis grounddriving experience so he will be doing that for a while, but he has had lots of groundwork. I believe he is mentally fine for it. If you asked me eariler this year to put him in a cart I would say no. His body just wasn't ready. But he has now filled out he is ready. Also its not like he has been out in the pasture not doing anything either. He has been worked with, and I know physically he can do it.

The important thing is not to over do it. If you want to wait thats perfectly fine, I wouldn't wait to start grounddriving her if she is mentally ready for it. More groundwork you do the more success you can get.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Aug 1, 2010)

Not being an expert or anything but I think the real answer is there is no one answer. Every horse is different and can handle different things at different times. The true key IMO is for you to be able to correctly read your horse and be able to work within their limits


----------

